# A.J. Cook - Criminal Minds Season 7 Promos x4 Update



## Sachse (21 Sep. 2011)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Sep. 2011)

*A.J. Cook - Criminal Minds Season 7 Promos x1 Update*

Andrea Joy ‚A. J.‘ Cook (* 22. Juli 1978 in Oshawa, Ontario, Kanada) ist eine kanadische Schauspielerin.

A. J. Cook begann im Alter von vier Jahren mit dem Tanzen und entschied sich mit 17, Schauspielerin zu werden.
Zur Schauspielerei inspiriert wurde sie u.a. durch den Film Dirty Dancing.

Ihren ersten Auftritt als Schauspielerin hatte A. J. Cook 1997 in einem McDonalds-Werbespot.
1999 erhielt sie dann eine Rolle in dem Kinofilm The Virgin Suicides.

Nach einer Hauptrolle in der kurzlebigen Serie Higher Ground im Jahr 2000 war A. J. Cook
in der Folgezeit vor allem in Horrorfilmen zu sehen. 
So spielte sie Hauptrollen in Ripper – Briefe aus der Hölle und Final Destination 2.






 ​


----------



## Q (22 Sep. 2011)

aha vom Tanzen hat sie die tolle Figur  :thx:


----------



## Rolli (22 Sep. 2011)

:thx: für die Promos der hübschen A.J.


----------



## verena86 (9 März 2012)

vielen lieben dank für die pics


----------



## kiko99 (28 Sep. 2012)

Eine tolle Frau und sehr süß, vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder von A-J. :thx::thumbup:


----------



## GordanG1 (28 Sep. 2012)

Andrea Joy Cook ist schon ne tolle Frau.

:thumbup:


----------



## kristallrk (14 Okt. 2017)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## PeterPan76 (6 März 2018)

Sah früher irgendwie besser aus


----------

